# Gmail checker (Windows sidebar)



## Shane

hey guys i have a problem with the Gmail checker on the windows sidebar,I enter my username and password and it accepts it (blanked my email out in black just incase of spammers)






but when i click OK then i get this.. wth my password is correct.






i know my password is not wrong....i keep on trying to get the thing to work but it wont.
i can still check my mail via google mail in firefox but i would like to use this gadget.

i appreciate any replies


----------



## patrickv

stop being "pareusseuse" or should i say "lazy"...lol
why not use the Gmail notifier or even THIS ? Vista makes people lazy, i know...lol, kidding.


----------



## Shane

hehe thanks Patrick i ve been trying for about 2 days now to get the damn sidebar thing to work.

im using that gmail notifier now


----------

